# I'm New Here :)



## TrixYogurt (iM) (Oct 28, 2012)

Hello everyone. I've been surveying this forum for little while deciding if I would post, but I've been won over and decided to introduce myself to everyone 

I recognize quite a few people from TFM and ML and I'm glad to see some friendly usernames here. For those who don't know me - my name is Lexi, I'm 19 years old, and live in Pennsylvania. I've been preparing my own mousery for months and will hopefully be breeding when summer starts.

I'm a really friendly person. I'm very laid back and pretty easy going. I hope to make even more connections here and I feel this forum is one of the friendliest and most receptive of any others I've come across 

I'm looking forward to making new friends!


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello and Welcome.


----------



## TrixYogurt (iM) (Oct 28, 2012)

Hello!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

Hey Lexi! Welcome to FMB!


----------



## TrixYogurt (iM) (Oct 28, 2012)

Hey! I know you. Haha.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and Welcome


----------

